# Buy pre-slotted dowels?



## madmotts (Nov 10, 2021)

I made my first handle and this was a particularly sketchy step. Was wondering if there was a source to buy these. Looking for 1/2” and 3/8” in quantities of 10ish


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 10, 2021)

Do you have a sled for your tablesaw/bandsaw? I cut the three inch slot on a full dowel with my hands far away, then rotate the dowel and cut to length. I hope that helps.


----------



## madmotts (Nov 10, 2021)

OHH... That's fantastic tip. I'd been using a diy jig with a slot and winding the blade up while it was spinning. not very accurate since the blade was down. Do you put the dowel vertically within some guides (in the sled) to make it templated?


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 10, 2021)

I just push the dowel into the blade free hand. From 6 inches away. The blade is fully up.


----------



## Dominick Maone (Nov 18, 2021)




----------

